# Dollar store find =D



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I went to the dollar store by me and while wondering I winded up in the baby section. There I found fleece baby blankies. For a dollar! =D They're 28x28 and are great for using while holding. They have a design on them that is stitched in but if you fold the blanket so thats hidden they work awesome for a snuggle time blankie. 
http://www.dollartree.com/health-person ... hod=search
Needless to say..I bought 5... lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## dannielle1421 (Mar 2, 2011)

These are what I use!! I have 10 of them


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They rock don't they?! 
I wanna go buy about 20 more haha


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks! I will have to check them out!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have many dollar store fleece blankets both patterned and the ones with the applique. One thing to watch out for is they are like a hair magnet compared to the good quality fabric store fleece. For some reason, the ones with the applique seem to be worse. Just check for hairs before giving to hedgie and they work great.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't seen those in the dollar stores I have gone to, but I have bought the fleece pet blankets from there and they work out well.


----------

